

Show HN - Pure Devices, the best gift for your Mom - sharingancoder
http://www.puredevices.com

======
sharingancoder
A device designed to bring 'computer-phobes' into the digital age!

~~~
abacusguru
Will you be adding more $200 device pledges?

